# i can make siggies now! yay 4 me!



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

school has now got photoshop! currently holis so i can't learn how to use it yet but as soon as schools over i'll be on it trying out stuff!

also someone from another forum refered me to an awesome website so i was thinking if anyone wanted me to do a siggy for them i could try...i'm not very good but here are some i've made already...






this is one with a pic from google


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww those are great, keep it up!


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

i made a few more....they are the same but with different effects


(no effect)

darkened looks good...the horse, girl and tree are almost fully black..they turned into silhouettes but the effect has gone a little weird and won't work properly...


(black and white)


(blur)


(glitter)


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

oh and the pic of the jumping is from google...not me lol


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Do you think you could make me one for here? I think it'd have to be within the sig size guidelines.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

sure


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry, lol, I went to that website and made one of my own!


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

looks good


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

i want one toooooo-those are to cool tell me what you need!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

just....

text:

picture: (i can only do one...sorry)

text colour:

size:

or if you want to do it all yourself you can go on to the website...just click on one of the banners iv'e made to go there


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

very cool i will have to change my text will send you a pm
i really cannot do it myself i dont think i will look tho-


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

I DID IT!!!! ALMOST now how to get it into here??/ i sent a message to appyl. asking for help


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

Here it is thanks for all the help and the link-that was fun-gotta get a pic in therebut mine are too big to crop nicely please tell me what you think????


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

i love the text.....my baby girl is both big and heavy (the clyde....first siggy on page)


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

wanted to get a pic in it but no room


----------

